
Welcome to the Virtual Age - cocoflunchy
https://www.oculus.com/en-us/blog/welcome-to-the-virtual-age/
======
BillFranklin
> In the long run, once virtual humans are as individually quirky and
> recognizable as real humans, VR will be the most social experience ever

Ha, surely a conversation with another real human person is the most social
experience ever.. this sounds incredibly creepy.

------
mchahn
I have a big problem of getting headaches when watching 3D tv. There is a
physical reason for this. Your brain thinks that when you look far away your
eyeballs should elongate to change focus. So when viewing 3D tv the brain is
confused.

Do virtual headsets have this same problem?

